# Package Bee Equipment



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Where does a beekeeper get new package bee equipment? I'm looking for the boxes and feed cans. I'm looking for someone on the west coast, preferrably as close to the Canadian border as possible. I don't think anybody makes them on this side of the border. Replies appreciated.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Are you thinking of making up packages for sale jean-marc?


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

C. F. Koehnen and Sons is one source.

Joe


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Joe. Ian I'm thinking of it. Seems like beekeepers like to buy packages instead of nucs, not sure why. From a beekeeping point of view I think you can make way more packages in a day than you can nucs, so that could be good for us. My bees are kinda on fire and I need to harvest the bees in a more efficient way. Gotta keep tyhemout of the trees.

Jean-Marc


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

Must be rookie beekeepers then. I would take a nuc over a package any day of the week.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Joe I called Koehnon and Sons and they said they didn't sell that, somebody else made the boxes for them, a place called Brittnee's Honey from Bremerton., Washington. I don't have a contact number for them though. It's kinda close to home, not more than 3 hours.

Jean-Marc


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Is it me Jean-marc, or is it getting harder to ask a simple question and get straight answers to THAT QUESTION?

Anyway, try Snow Peak Apiaries, Lebanon Oregon.
541-451-3752


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Harry, just the kind of information I was looking for.

Happy Easter.

Jean-Marc


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

alpha6 said:


> Must be rookie beekeepers then. I would take a nuc over a package any day of the week.


I think you're right - I was a rookie beekeeper last year (I probably still am this year!) and started with a package. Later in the year I also got a nuc. I can see how the nuc is more "advanced" as far as build-up is concerned. But there's something about watching that 3 pound box of bees you shook into the hive set up home!

-- Steven


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Snow Peak makes the package boxes for Olivarez.


----------



## Countryboy (Feb 15, 2009)

_somebody else made the boxes for them, a place called Brittnee's Honey from Bremerton., Washington. I don't have a contact number for them though. It's kinda close to home, not more than 3 hours._

http://www.manta.com/c/mm380j4/honey-brittnees
Phone: (360) 373-4003


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Jean-Marc,

Sorry for the outdated information. A friend of mine used to purchase empty packages from Koehnens and I just assumed they were still selling them.

Glad you found a source closer to home.

Joe


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

Joe, when I called asking receptionist said no can do, sooooo... time to call Britnnees. Thanks Countryboy.

Jean-Marc


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Easier to fill equipment with packages

What are you thinking in terms of prices, 
or have you gotten that far yet


----------



## Bees Man (Apr 2, 2010)

Try Pasquier Panel Products, they are in Sumner, Wa. They make all kinds of wood parts for hives 253-863-6323.


----------

